# what do you think this guy will score?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

heres a few pics. some i took with my camera and some on my trail cam.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=7989

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=7991

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... &mode=next


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

130's somewhere probably.. nice though.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

135-140 I'd say. Closer to 135 If I really had to guess though.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

138


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say around 135-140. Probably not over 140


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice bucks.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

The trail cam buck is different than the buck in the regular pictures isn't he?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

The first buck I would say 130" or a bit less. The second one is too blurry, and the third isn't too clear but looks like it might be 140" or so but I can't tell if it is a 4x4 or 5x5.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea those r some nice bucks.


----------

